

Ask HN: Which advertising networks would you like to see benchmarked? - jacquesm

After some talk in another thread about making money using small sites I've decided I'm going to spend the next couple of months comparing the various advertising networks and write up my experience.<p>Which advertising networks would you like to see benchmarked?<p>I have enough inventory that I think that I can run a bunch of them in parallel.
======
agbell
adbrite, especially where you can find good advertisers through there with all
your traffic or whther you get the same ads as smaller fish

------
vaksel
tribal fusion, also adbrite(I know they suck, but as long as we are doing
benchmarks, worth adding them), also adroll

------
thesethings
Six Apart Media,Technorati,BlogAds,BlogHer Ad Network ( despite name, is not
just on "women's" blogs)

~~~
thesethings
(also, thanks for putting this thread together)

------
paraschopra
You can also report the variation of CPC if you can access that data, would be
interesting.

------
thomas
federated media, netshelter, advertising.com, burstmedia

